# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Τσαι απο φασκομηλο

## Θοδωρής

Ειχα διαβασει πως κάποιοι δινουν τσαγακια στα πουλια του τον χειμωνα.
Βρηκα σε χειρογραφες σημειώσεις μου ενα τσαγακι απο φασκομηλο το οποιο γινετε ως εξής :
σε ενα φλιτζανι ζεστο νερο ριχνουμε μεσα τρια φυλα απο φασκομηλο και το αφηνουμε για 10 λεπτα, μετα σουρώνουμε και ριχνουμε το τσαι σε μια κανατα με 1,5 λιτρο νερο και το δινουμε στα πουλια μας.
Ξερει καποιος που μπορει να βοηθα αυτο ?
Πως φορες τον μηνα το δινουμε?
Και αν ξερετε καποιο αλλο τσαι που μπορει να δινετε γραψτε το να το γνωρίζουμε, πως το φτιάχνετε, πως το δίνετε, γιατί το δίνετε, σε τι βοηθά και κάθε πόσο το δίνετε.

----------


## PAIANAS

Θοδωρή...ανεπίτρεπτος !!
..Ξέρεις και πρέπει να τα έχεις διαβάσει .

----------


## joncr

Ε , Νικο δωσε μας ενα λινκ...

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ψαχνω να τα βρω.
Αν δεν κανω λαθος εισαι οπαδος αυτης της μεθοδου, για τον Δημητρη jk ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος

----------


## PAIANAS

Λοιπόν θα πάρετε ότι βότανα έχετε στο σπίτι ,συν κάποια που εύκολα μπορείτε να αγοράσετε από οποιοδήποτε super market ...ήτοι ρίγανη ,τήλιο ,φασκόμηλο,δίκταμο,θυμάρι,τ  σάϊ του βουνού ,δυόσμο ,βασιλικό,γλυκάνισο η ότι άλλο ..
Δεν χρειάζεται να μπουν όλα (εγώ βάζω συνήθως 6-7 από αυτά ) .
Βάζουμε σε ένα μεγάλο μπρίκι με νερό ,από ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού για τα ''ψιλά'' βότανα και από 2-3 κλωνάρια από τα μεγάλα (τήλιο -φασκόμηλο -τσάϊ του βουνού)
Τα αφήνουμε στη φωτιά μέχρι λίγο πριν να βράσει το νερό ,βγάζουμε το μπρίκι και το σκεπάζουμε με απορροφητικό χαρτί κουζίνας η μια πετσέτα (για να παρακρατηθούν κάποια από τα υπερπολύτιμα αιθέρια έλαια ) .Ο πιο σωστός τρόπος για σωστή δουλειά είναι ο παρακάτω ,αλλά αυτόν μόνο ο jk μπορεί να τον κάνει .. 
http://www.fytokomia.gr/permalink/4707.html

Εγώ δίνω έμφαση στη ρίγανη ,το δίκταμο και το θυμάρι από τα οποία βάζω μεγαλύτερη του ενός κουταλιού του γλυκού ποσότητα..

Αφού κρυώσει λίγο και σουρώσω το τσάϊ ,προσθέτω (προαιρετικά μισή κουταλιά του γλυκού μέλι- εγώ βάζω και λίγη σκόνη κανέλλα -μη γελάς aera ) και αραιώνω σε 1 λίτρο νερό ,το οποίο κρατάω σε θερμός .
Χορηγείται άφοβα στα πουλιά αφού είναι αντισηπτικό, κοκκιδιοστατικό , μυκητοκτόνο , αντιμικροβιακό φυσικό σκεύασμα .
Η χορήγηση που κάνω εγώ έναι βδομάδα παρά βδομάδα το χειμώνα (που οι ενεργειακές ανάγκες είναι περισσότερες ) και μια βδομάδα ανά μήνα κατά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες . Μπορεί να συνδυαστεί εναλλάξ και με μηλόξυδο , αλλά και με τους ΕΜ ...
*Συστήνεται και από Γερμανούς γιατρούς ειδικά για την κοκκιδιοστατική του δράση .

----------


## joncr

τα χω αυτα , θα τους φτιαξω απο αυριο. Καθε ποτε να τους το δινω αυτη την εποχη; ( τελειωματα πτεροοριας)

----------


## Θοδωρής

Το δινεις συνεχομενες ημερες (με παρασκευη φρεσκου καθε μερα) ή μια φορα την εβδομαδα ας πουμε ?

----------


## PAIANAS

Μου έφαγε το υπόλοιπο μνμ ο aeras ...χαχα ...
Έγραφα λοιπόν ότι είναι αντισηπτικό ,αντιμικροβιακό και κοκκιδιοστατικό ,όπως συστήνουν και Γερμανοί γιατροί που έχουν κάνει σχετικές μελέτες ..
Το δίνεις όσο συχνά θέλεις ,αλλά προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι τα πουλιά θα πρέπει να πίνουν και καθαρό νερό χωρίς ''πρόσθετα'' .Μια καλή χορήγηση γι αυτό το διάστημα είναι η ανά 3 ημέρες η μια βδομάδα- 10 ημέρες το μήνα .
Εγώ το δίνω συνεχόμενα γιατί το φυλάσσω σε θερμός και δεν χαλάει .Θα εκπλαγείτε και από τη γεύση αλλά και από τη μυρωδιά .Κυρίως όμως για την ενδυνάμωση του οργανισμού .Είναι ότι ακριβώς κάνει το τσάϊ σε μας .Ευεξία και δύναμη .

----------


## vicky_ath

Νίκο κόπηκε το ποστ λόγω του γνωστού bug που συμβαίνει όταν δεν βάζουμε κενά μετά τα σημεία στίξης, αλλά το έφτιαξα! Όμως πρόλαβες και τα ξαναέγραψες και εσύ!

----------


## jk21

ωρες ωρες ρε Νικολα καθομαι και λεω μηπως εχει δικιο ο παιανας που μου λεει να τα βαλω copy right και να τα πουλαω για να τα δωσουν επιτελους σημασια; ... δεν αλλαζω ομαδα καλυτερα να γινω γαυρος ; επειδη αυτο θα γινει του αγιου ποτε ,αλλο τοσο θα γινει και το πρωτο .παρτε τζαμπα αναλυτικα και με ολους τους δυνατους τροπους και για ολες τις αναγκαιες χρησεις 

*Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών**Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του*αποσταξη εγω δεν μπορω να κανω γιατι στερουμαι εργαλειων ...  ο αλλος ο κουζουλος σητειανος μπορει , αν ασχοληθει καμμια μερα με το αποστακτηριο για ρακι που εχει και δεν γυρνα συνεχως στα βουνα για αγκαθια 

εγω παντως εχω και αιθεριο ελαιο ριγανης σπιτι  και tee tree oil  και γλυκερινη και απιονισμενο νερακι και οταν μου τελειωσει το ηδη ετοιμο μαντζουνι ,μια χαρα φτιαχνω ειτε κατι αντιστοιχο 

του orego stim με 19πλασια ποσοτητα γλυκερινης σε σχεση με του αιθεριου ελαιου και διπλασια απιονισμενου νερου


ή αντιστοιχο του
 αν αναμιξουμε 9πλασια ποσοτητα γλυκερινης σε σχεση με την ποσοτητα του αιθεριου ελαιου και ιση με το αιθεριο ελαιο ποσοτητα απιονισμενου νερου 

το πρωτι ειναι σκευασμα αιθεριου ελαιου 5% και το δευτερο 10 %

----------


## PAIANAS

:Party0016:   :Sick0026:   ::

----------


## jk21

εγω ελεγα θα μου εβαζες αυτη την αλησμονητη εικονα  ...

----------


## aeras

Παρακαλούμε να έχουμε κατά νου ότι οι συγγραφείς αυτού του άρθρου δεν είναι γιατροί, κτηνίατροι, ή αλλιώς ειδικευμένοι επαγγελματίες, και έτσι δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθούν υπεύθυνοι  για τα αποτελέσματα που μπορεί να προκύψουν από αυτές τις προτάσεις.  Παρέχουν αυτές τις πληροφορίες μόνο για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς.  Χρησιμοποιείτε τα φαρμακευτικά βότανα με δική σας ευθύνη.

----------


## jk21

ωραιος και σωστος ! αλλα να μου γραψεις τα ιδια και οταν συστηνω φαρμακα !!!

----------


## aeras

Εάν δεν με προκαλούσε το φιλαράκι σου να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα σχολίαζα.

----------


## jk21

το φιλαρακι ΜΟΥ ειναι 1 μου και 10 σου ! 

κατσε να κανω ντου καμμια μερα στα μερη σου και να σε πιασω με ριγανελαιο στην ποτιστρα ... βουκινο θα σε κανω !

ο aeras με μελι  ωμο  στην αυγοτροφη ,κουσκους με απορροφημενη σπιρουλινα και ριγανελαιο στην ποτιστρα !!!  ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΑΤΕ ΑΚΟΥΣΑΤΕ !!!

----------


## PAIANAS

1.Zηλεύω ..πραγματικά ...γιατί προσπαθώ να κλέψω λίγη από τη δόξα και την αξία σας ...και από σας τους δύο έχω πάρει κατά καιρούς πολλά .Έτσι μπορώ ενίοτε και να σας αμφισβητώ .
2.Εγώ θα μείνω ένας φτωχός και μόνος lucky look (δεν ήταν τυχαίο που έπαιζε για πολύ καιρό στο άβαταρ-ούτε και του Σκρατ που κυνηγάει το βελανίδι ήταν τυχαίο ..) 
3.Δείξε μου τους φίλους σου ,να σου πω ποιός είσαι ..

----------


## joncr

Μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε το αναλογο τσαι , απο φρεσκα βοτανα; ή πρεπει να ειναι αποξηραμένα;

----------


## PAIANAS

*Προετοιμασία των βοτάνων*

Η προετοιμασία ενός τσαγιού για να είναι γευστικό και ωραίο είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από την προετοιμασία ενός τσαγιού ή αφεψήματος για *θεραπευτικούς σκοπούς*. 
Υπάρχουν διαφορετικοί τρόποι για την προετοιμασία τσαγιού, αφεψήματος και βάμματος. Απόψεις για τη σωστή μέθοδο μπορεί να διαφέρουν. Αποφασίσαμε να ασχοληθούμε με τις απλούστερες μεθόδους και ταυτόχρονα να φροντίσουμε για μια δυναμική και αποτελεσματική θεραπεία. 
Συνιστάται η χρήση βοτάνων 6 μέρες την εβδομάδα σε μια περίοδο 6 εβδομάδων. Η θεραπεία μπορεί να επαναληφθεί (εκτός αντίθετης υπόδειξης). Θυμήσου ότι κάθε σώμα αντιδρά διαφορετικά στα βότανα (εξαρτάται από το βάρος, την ηλικία κλπ.). 

*Πράγματα που χρειάζεται να ξέρεις...*

Λάβε υπόψη ότι τα βότανα* δεν είναι φάρμακα* αλλά τροφή. Ουσιαστικά τρέφουν το σώμα ώστε να μπορεί να θεραπευθεί μόνο του. Αν και μερικά βότανα δεν επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιούνται σε εγκύους , σε γενικές γραμμές υπάρχουν ελάχιστες παρενέργειες. Είναι φυσιολογικό κατά τη διάρκεια μιας θεραπείας να έχεις λιγότερη όρεξη για φαγητό και ελαφριά διάρροια. Μπορεί να χρειάζεται να πηγαίνεις πιο συχνά στην τουαλέτα. Πάντα πίνε πολύ νερό κατά τη διάρκεια μιας θεραπείας. Μη διστάσεις να αναζητήσεις τη βοήθεια ειδικών από το περιβάλλον σου και σκέψου ότι κάποια χρόνια προβλήματα ή παροδικά νοσήματα χρειάζονται πιο εκτεταμένη αντιμετώπιση απ' αυτή που περιγράφεται στο βιβλίο αυτό.
Oι συνταγές που δίνουμε αφορούν *αποξηραμένα βότανα*. Αν χρησιμοποιείς φρέσκα, πρόσθεσε λίγο περισσότερα. Όταν αγοράζεις αποξηραμένα βότανα, πρόσεξε να είναι καλής ποιότητας, δηλαδή να είναι προσεγμένα. Τα αποξηραμένα βότανα διατηρούν τις ιδιότητές τους για περίπου ένα χρόνο. Φύλαξέ τα σε σκουρόχρωμα χαρτιά ή τσάντες, ή σε γυάλινα βάζα σε δροσερό και σκοτεινό μέρος. Απόφυγε τη χρήση αλουμινένιων σκευών και προτίμησε σκεύη εμαγιέ, ανοξείδωτα, ή γυάλινα και ξύλινα. Χρησιμοποίησε επίσης φιλτραρισμένο νερό ή νερό πηγής για πιο ενισχυμένο αποτέλεσμα. Τα βότανα των μαγαζιών πρόσεξε να έχουν διατηρήσει το χρώμα και το άρωμά τους. Αν είναι δυνατόν αγόρασε βότανα βιολογικής καλλιέργειας στα οποία δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί χημικά.
Ορισμένα τσάγια και εγχύματα δεν έχουν ευχάριστη γεύση. Πρόσθεσε ζάχαρη ή λεμόνι. Τα περισσότερα ροφήματα πρέπει να ληφθούν ζεστά εκτός αν έχει γίνει διαφορετική σύσταση. Για θεραπείες μακράς διαρκείας είναι βολικότερη η χρήση βάμματος.
 Καλό είναι να ξέρεις ότι η χρήση *καφεΐνης, νικοτίνης, αλκοόλ και ζάχαρης* μειώνει την πρόσληψη των φυτικών ουσιών, βιταμινών και μετάλλων, και επομένως καθιστά τη θεραπεία λιγότερο αποτελεσματική. Προσπάθησε να περιορίσεις τη λήψη των παραπάνω ουσιών όταν ακολουθείς μια βοτανοθεραπεία. 

*Τσάι*

Κατάλληλο για τα περισσότερα φύλλα και μίσχους λουλουδιών.
Μια πολύ απλή μέθοδος: 2 κούπες βραστό νερό ανά 30 γρ. βότανα (μια γεμάτη χούφτα). Αυτό ισχύει για αποξηραμένα βότανα. Βάλ' τα σε βραστό νερό. Κατέβασέ το από τη φωτιά και σκέπασε. Άφησέ το τουλάχιστον 20 λεπτά και σούρωσε.
Άλλη μέθοδος, αποτελεσματικότερη, γιατί μπορούν να απορροφηθούν περισσότερα θεραπευτικά συστατικά από το φυτό.
 Πάρε 60γρ. (δύο γεμάτες χούφτες) από τα τμήματα του φυτού που θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις ανά 4-5 κούπες νερό. Ή 30γρ. ανά 2-3 κούπες νερό.
 Βράσε το νερό. Βάλε τα βότανα σε ένα δοχείο. Χύσε το βραστό νερό από πάνω. Προσπάθησε να αφήσεις όσο το δυνατό λιγότερο αέρα στο σκεύος προτού κλείσεις το καπάκι. Άφησέ το να τραβήξει σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου.
 Άνθη: 2 ώρες
Φύλλα: 4-5 ώρες
Άνθη και φύλλα: 4 ώρες
Σπόροι και μούρα: 30 λεπτά
Ρίζες και φλοιός: 8 ώρες ή μια νύχτα.  
Σούρωσέ το όταν είναι έτοιμο.
Σημείωσε ότι ρίζες, φλοιός, σπόροι και μούρα μπορούν να παρασκευαστούν και ως αφέψημα.
Μην αφήσεις το τσάι ποτέ να πάρει βράση, ούτε όταν το ξαναζεσταίνεις. Το βράσιμο καταστρέφει την επίδραση των βοτάνων.
Το τσάι μπορεί να διατηρηθεί 2-3 μέρες στο ψυγείο σε καλά κλεισμένα δοχεία. Έτσι μπορείς να το ετοιμάσεις εκ των προτέρων και να το πιεις όταν το έχεις ανάγκη.
*Αφέψημα*

Κατάλληλο για τις περισσότερες ρίζες και φλοιούς/φλούδες. 
30 γρ. (μια χούφτα) αποξηραμένες ρίζες ή φλούδες. 
2 κούπες κρύο νερό. 
Σκέπασε και άφησε να σιγοβράσει για 20 λεπτά σε χαμηλή φωτιά. Μην το αφήσεις να βράσει κανονικά! Σούρωσέ το και πιες μια κούπα τρεις φορές τη μέρα. 
Οι ρίζες και οι φλούδες μπορούν να φουσκώσουν μια νύχτα και μετά να βράσουν στο ίδιο νερό. Αυτό αυξάνει την επίδρασή τους. Μούρα και σπόροι πρέπει να αλεστούν πρώτα. Η αναλογία τους είναι 3 κουταλιές της σούπας για κάθε 3 κούπες νερό.
*Βάμμα*

 Τα βάμματα είναι φυτικά αποστάγματα διατηρημένα σε αλκοόλ. Γι' αυτό διατηρούν την επίδρασή τους για μακρύ χρονικό διάστημα, μπορούν να μεταφερθούν και να ληφθούν εύκολα, είναι εύκολα στην προετοιμασία και επιδρούν γρήγορα. Μπορείς να τα αγοράσεις στα μαγαζιά με είδη υγιεινής διατροφής. Αν και τα βάμματα φαίνονται ακριβά, διατηρούνται για πάρα πολύ καιρό και συγκριτικά με τα αντιβιοτικά είναι πολύ πιο φτηνά. 
 Η χρήση τους γίνεται με διάλυση σε ζεστό νερό (περίπου 15 σταγόνες σε λίγο νερό, τρεις φορές την ημέρα).
*Φτιάξε το δικό σου βάμμα*

 Είναι πανεύκολο. Χρησιμοποίησε πάντα φρέσκα βότανα: άνθη, μίσχους και φύλλα. Οι αποξηραμένες ρίζες χρησιμοποιούνται αλλά δεν είναι τόσο δραστικές όσο οι φρέσκιες. Χρησιμοποίησε ένα καθαρό, στεγνό δοχείο με καπάκι που κλείνει καλά -συνιστάται να βράσεις πρώτα νερό στο σκεύος για να το αποστειρώσεις (άφησέ το να στεγνώσει προτού βάλεις μέσα τα βότανα). Μην πλύνεις τα βότανα. Τις φρέσκιες ρίζες μπορείς να τις ξεφλουδίσεις.
 Ψιλόκοψε τα τμήματα του φυτού που σε ενδιαφέρουν (εκτός αν χρησιμοποιείς μικρά άνθη).
 Χρησιμοποίησε 56γρ. βοτάνου ανά σκεύος χωρητικότητας μισού λίτρου, γέμισε το σκεύος με βότκα (45%) ή φαρμακευτικό αλκοόλ. Η βότκα έχει καλύτερη γεύση αλλά το δεύτερο είναι πολύ φτηνότερο.
 Με ένα μαχαίρι σπάσε τις φούσκες. Φρόντισε ώστε το σκεύος να είναι γεμάτο ως το χείλος και προσπάθησε να μην αφήσεις να μπει καθόλου αέρας μέσα (αυτό θα μπορούσε να χαλάσει το βάμμα, αλλά μην ανησυχείς αν παραμείνει λίγος αέρας στο σκεύος).
 Κλείσε το καπάκι όσο το δυνατό πιο σφιχτά πάνω στο σκεύος. Βάλε μια ταμπέλα στο σκεύος με το όνομα του φυτού και την ημερομηνία. Για κάθε φυτό που χρησιμοποιείς κάνε ένα καινούριο βάμμα. Ανακάτεψε το μίγμα λιγάκι κάθε δυο μέρες. Μην το εκθέτεις άμεσα στον ήλιο.
 Το βάμμα είναι έτοιμο για χρήση μετά από 6 μέρες. Σούρωσε, πίεσε και απομάκρυνε τα βότανα. Φύλαξε το βάμμα σε μπουκαλάκια από σκούρο καφέ γυαλί, σε δροσερό και σκοτεινό μέρος.
Τα μπουκαλάκια χρώματος σκούρου καφέ με σταγονόμετρο μπορείς να τα αγοράσεις. Μ' αυτά μπορείς να είσαι προσεχτική στη δοσολογία. Χρησιμοποίησε μόνο γυάλινα σταγονόμετρα, γιατί αυτά από πλαστικό μπορεί να μολυνθούν σύντομα.
Χρήσιμα βάμματα να έχεις σε απόθεμα είναι η βαλεριάνα, η εχινάκεια, η γλυκόριζα και η αχιλλέα.
*Αιθέρια έλαια*

 Τα αιθέρια ή αρωματικά έλαια μπορούμε να τα πάρουμε από συγκεκριμένα φυτά με την απόσταξη. Είναι πολύ συμπυκνωμένα και συνήθως δεν είναι δυνατό να χρησιμοποιηθούν αναραίωτα. Μπορείς να τα αραιώσεις με άλλο λάδι, π.χ. ηλιέλαιο ή σιτέλαιο. Δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται εσωτερικά!

*Κατάπλασμα*

 Το κατάπλασμα είναι απλώς τροποποιημένο υλικό από ένα φυτό που τοποθετείται στο σημείο που έχει προσβληθεί, π.χ. σε καψίματα και κοψίματα. Αν χρησιμοποιείς φρέσκα φυτά, κόψε ή τρίψε τα φυτά και τοποθέτησέ τα στο προσβεβλημένο σημείο. Αν χρησιμοποιείς αποξηραμένα φυτά πρέπει να χύσεις  βραστό νερό πάνω τους και να τα αφήσεις σκεπασμένα να τραβήξουν για μισή ως τέσσερις ώρες. Διώξε το νερό, στράγγιξε τα φυτά και βάλε τα κομμάτια του φυτού επάνω στα προσβεβλημένα σημεία. Μπορείς να τυλίξεις αυτές το κατάπλασμα και σε ένα κομμάτι γάζας πριν το βάλεις πάνω στο δέρμα. Το υγρό που απομένει μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις ως τσάι ή υγρό εξωτερικής πλύσης.

*Υγρό εξωτερικής πλύσης*

 Πρόκειται για τσάι που έχεις ξαναζεστάνει (χωρίς να πάρει βράση!) και το τοποθετείς εξωτερικά πάνω σε ένα προσβεβλημένο σημείο. Πλύσου με τα χέρια ή ένα γάντι μπάνιου.
*Αλοιφή*

 Μια αλοιφή φτιάχνεται από τη μίξη του βοτάνου σε μορφή σκόνης με μια μικρή ποσότητα νερού. Η αλοιφή μπορεί τότε να αλειφθεί πάνω στην προσβεβλημένη περιοχή.

Πηγή : Hotpants.gr

----------


## jk21

σαφως μπορεις και με φρεσκα Γιαννη !

στο κατατοπιστικοτατο λινκ του Νικου να επισημανω οτι το βαμμα με αλκοολ ειναι οτι πρεπει για εμας (ειναι ελαχιστη η αλκοολη για δεδομενα ανθρωπου ) αλλα για πουλια δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει .αντι αλκοολ (για οσους δεν εχουν δει το αλλο αρθρακι που ειχα κανει ) μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε γλυκερινη καταλληλη για εσωτερικη χρηση .ολα τα σκευασματα για πουλια ειτε τετοια γλυκερινη (glycerol ) ειτε γλυκολη (glycol )

----------


## PAIANAS

Σωστή η επισήμανση ..Μην το κάνει κανείς με αλκοόλ και γίνουν ντίρλα τα πουλιά .

----------


## Θοδωρής

Αλλάχτε ομάδα μπας να χαρείτε λίγο  :Happy: 
Δημήτρη διάβαζα τα δυο άρθρα σου όλο το πρωί και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα φτιάξω και το βάμμα με την γλυκερίνη.
Φέτος θα ακολουθήσω το ετήσιο πρόγραμμά σου και ίσος τις μέρες που χρησιμοποιείς αλόη (αν δεν πάρω) να δίνω ένα κάλο τσαγάκι

----------


## PAIANAS

Αεκτζής γεννιέσαι ,δε γίνεσαι ..Άσε που όπως θα παρατηρήσεις γενικότερα ,οι Αεκτζήδες είναι οι πιο αγνοί και πιο τίμιοι Έλληνες  :Happy:  ..
*Δίνε τσαγάκι άφοβα ...και θα'χεις τουρμπάτα πουλιά χειμώνα -καλοκαίρι .

----------


## Θοδωρής

Άρα αφού δεν γεννήθηκα αεκτζης τι να κάνω θα παραμείνω γαύρος.
Φέτος θα εφαρμόσω τσαγακια, ποιο συχνά λαχανικά και φρούτα, αυγοψωμα (που έχω είδη αρχίσει εδώ και μήνες), και άλλα πολλά.
Από τους εμπνευστές μου εσύ και ο Δημήτρης

----------


## jk21

η αλοη εν μερει μπορει να αντικατασταθει με ριγανελαιο .στα κοκκιδια ομως (δεν νομιζω να εχεις τετοιο προβλημα στα καναρινια που εκτρεφεις πια ) η αλοη ειναι οτι πιο εγκριτη μη χημικη ουσια 


εγινα ελευθερα ΑΕΚ στα εξι μου ,πριν παρει πρωταθλημα (πηρε αμεσως λιγους μηνες μετα ) γιατι επαιζε ωραια μπαλα και οχι γιατι τις κερδιζε ο προεδρος της πρωταθληματα  ... και γιατι οπως εμαθα και την κορη μου απο μικρη οταν την πηγαινα στην εκκλησιά ,δειχνοντας την σημαια που κυματιζε παντοτε μεσιστια απ εξω... κοιτα ποια ομαδα αγαπα ο Θεουλης ! ....  και μην χαιρεσται ! οι ιδεες δεν αποθνησκουν !!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Admin ....καρα off topic είσαι ..(φωτό που βρήκες να βάλεις κι εσύ...βάλε του Κετσπάγια η του Ντέμη )

Θοδωρή διάβασε και το παρακάτω ,από τη σελίδα ενός όχι και τόσο λάτρη της φυσικής διατροφής ..

**********
**********

----------


## Lovecarduelis

χαχαχχαχα jk που παίζει αυτός που φιλάει την φανέλα??

----------


## PAIANAS

jk ρεζίλι μας έκανες ..να αφαιρεθεί πάραυθα !

----------


## jk21

δεν τον εβαλα τυχαια ... το ποιος γινεται ρεζιλι ... ειναι προφανες 

Νικο ειτε γιατι ο συνδεσμος ειναι εκτος κανονων ειτε γιατι θα το εβλεπε ενα φιλαρακι μας απο την πελλοπονησο και ποιος τον ακουγε παλι  ... αφαιρεσα τα αρθρα ... μπορεις να μεταφερεις το νοημα τους .αλλο μου ειπες να αφαιρεσω ,αλλο σου βρηκα εγω για αφαιρεση ! 

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ παιζει εκει που του αξιζει !

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> ΓΙΩΡΓΟ παιζει εκει που του αξιζει !


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ...,από τη σελίδα ενός όχι και τόσο λάτρη της φυσικής διατροφής ..
> 
> **********
> **********


γιατι αραγε? ξερεις μηπως κανεναν που να ειχε δει την εκτροφη του?

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ σε παρακαλω μην συνεχιζεις κατι που δεν εχει νοημα .μια τετοια συνεχεια ηθελα να προλαβω και μπηκα σε μια αντιπαραθεση που δεν αισθανθηκα καλα ουτε για τον εαυτο μου ,αλλα επρεπε να γινει .ο ΝΙΚΟΣ καλοπροαιρετα παρεπεμψε σε  καποια στοχεια  με λογια πτηνιατρου υπερ της δραστικοτητας των βοτανων και ειδικα της ριγανης ,βασιλικου ,θυμαριου  και οχι του εκτροφεα που εννοεις ,τα οποια δυστυχως εκ των κανονων δεν μπορουσαν στη συγκεκριμενη ιστοσελιδα να παρουσιαστουν .ας συνεχισουμε στην ουσια του θεματος που ανοιξε ο ΘΟΔΩΡΗΣ !

----------


## PAIANAS

Τα'βγαλες και θα νομίζει ο Κώστας (ούτως η άλλως βέβαια το νομίζει) ,ότι προσπαθώ να πλασσάρω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο e-shop .Ούτε κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος του να ήμουνα .. 



Κι ένα σχετικό αρθράκι από birds-online.de
*Επιτρεπόμενα είδη λαχανικών:*

Aubergine (Egg plant) Μελιτζάνα (Egg φυτό)
Broccoli Μπρόκολο
Brussels sprouts (sliced) Λαχανάκια Βρυξελλών (σε φέτες)
Cabbage turnip Γογγύλι

Carrot Καρότο
Cauliflower Κουνουπίδι
Celery stalks Κοτσάνια σέλινο
Chard (Mangold) Chard (Mangold)

Chicory Ραδίκι
Chinese Cabbage Κινέζικο λάχανο
Corn (milky & soft) Καλαμπόκι (γαλακτώδες και μαλακό)
Cucumber Αγγούρι

Curly kale Σγουρό λάχανο
Egg plant (Aubergine) Egg φυτών (μελιτζάνα)
Endive Αντίδι
Fennel Μάραθο

Garlic Σκόρδο
Green peas (in their shells) Αρακάς (με το κέλυφος τους)
Iceberg lettuce Μαρούλι Iceberg
Jerusalem artichoke Ηλιάνθου

Kohlrabi Είδος λάχανου
Lamb's lettuce Λυκοτρίβολο
Leek Πράσο
Lettuce (different sorts) Μαρούλια (διαφόρων ειδών)

Onion Κρεμμύδι
Pak Choi Pak Choi
Parsnip Είδος δαυκίου
Peppers Πιπεριές

Potato (cooked) Πατάτας (μαγειρεμένα)
Pumpkin Κολοκύθι
Purslane (Portulaca) Γλιστρίδα (Portulaca)
Radish Ραπανάκι

Red beet (fresh) Red τεύτλα (νωπά)
Rocket (Roquette) Rocket (Roquette)
Rutabaga Μέγα γογγύλιον
Salsify (whole plant) Λαγόχορτα (ολόκληρο το φυτό)

Snow Pea Μπιζέλι Χιόνι
Sorrel Οξαλίδα
Spinach Σπανάκι
Spring Onion Φρέσκο ​​κρεμμυδάκι

Sweet potato (cooked) Γλυκοπατάτα (μαγειρεμένα)
Tomato Ντομάτα
Turnip tops (Turnip greens) Γογγύλι κορυφές (γογγύλι χόρτα)
Zucchini Κολοκύθι


*Επιτρεπόμενα* *είδη φρούτων:*

Apple Μήλο
Apricot Βερύκοκκο
Asian pear Ασιατικές αχλάδι
Banana Μπανάνα

Blackberry Βατόμουρο
Blackcurrant Είδος φραγκοστάφυλλου
Black Elder Μαύρο Γέροντα
Blood orange Αίμα πορτοκαλί

Blueberry Μυρτιλός
Canteloupe melon Canteloupe πεπόνι
Cape gooseberry Cape φραγκοστάφυλο
Carambola Carambola

Cherimoya Cherimoya
Cherry Κεράσι
Clementine Clementine
Cranberry Φίγγι

Custard apple Κρέμα μήλο
Dried dates 1 Αποξηραμένα ημερομηνίες 1
Fig (fresh and dried) 1 Σχήμα (φρέσκα και αποξηραμένα) 1
Gooseberry Φραγκοστάφυλλο

Grape Σταφύλι
Grenadine Λεπτό ύφασμα
Guava Guava
Honeydew melon Honeydew πεπόνι

Huckleberry Μυρτιλός
Japanese Persimmon Ιαπωνικά Λωτός
Kiwifruit Ακτινίδια
Loquat Μούσμουλο

Lychee (Litchi) Λίτσι (Litchi)
Mandarin Μανταρίνι
Mango Μάνγκο
Melon 2 Πεπόνι 2

Mulberry 3 Mulberry 3
Nectarine Νεκταρίνι
Opuntia fruit Opuntia φρούτα
Orange Πορτοκάλι

Papaya Παπάγια
Peach Ροδάκινο
Pear Αχλάδι
Persimmon, Japanese Λωτός, Ιαπωνικά

Pineapple Ανανάς
Plum Δαμάσκηνο
Quince Κυδώνι
Rambutan Rambutan

Raspberry Βατόμουρο
Redcurrant Φραγκοστάφυλο
Strawberry Φράουλα
Tangerine Μανταρίνι

Tamarillo Tamarillo 
(Tree tomato) (Ντομάτα Δέντρο)
Yellow Plum Κίτρινο Plum





 1) Μπορείτε να πάρετε αποξηραμένα σύκα χωρίς ζάχαρη , που μπορούν να σερβιριστούν σε budgies ως γλυκό.  Να μην χορηγείται πολύ συχνά, επειδή περιέχει υψηλή ποσότητα φρουκτόζης και οι παπαγάλοι σας θα γίνουν υπέρβαροι . 
 2) Κάθε είδος του πεπονιού αλλά και το καρπούζι είναι πολύ εκτιμώμενη λιχουδιά για όλα τα είδη πτηνών συντροφιάς. 
  3) Στα Budgies αρέσει να τρώνε τα μούρα, αλλά και τα φύλλα της μουριάς  
 Ποτέ δεν πρέπει να προσφέρονται τα ακόλουθα φρούτα στα παπαγαλάκια σας: 
Αβοκάντο (πολύ λιπαρά και τοξικά για τα πουλιά κοντά πυρήνα) 
 Πολυκαιρισμένα η πολύ γινομένα φρούτα και λαχανικά (που έχουν αρχίσει η έχουν ήδη μαυρίσει  
 Γκρέιπφρουτ, Pomelo (πάρα πολύ κιτρικό οξύ και πικρό) 
 Κουμκουάτ (πολύ όξινο) 
 Φρούτα του πάθους (σχεδόν όλα τα είδη περιέχουν πάρα πολύ κιτρικό οξύ) 
 Λεμόνι ή λάιμ (πάρα πολύ κιτρικό οξύ) *Tasty herbs for budgies:* *Tasty βότανα για budgies:*

Basil Βασιλικός
Bear's garlic Σκόρδο Αρκούδας
Borage Borage
Burnet Burnet

Carrot (green parts) Καρότο (πράσινα μέρη)
Chervil Σκαντζίκι
Chives Βολβοί φαγώσιμοι
Coriander (green parts) Κορίανδρος (πράσινα μέρη)

Cress Κάρδαμο
Dill Άνηθο
Fennel green parts) Τμήματα πράσινο Μάραθο)
Lovage Λεβιστικό

Marjoran ΡΙΓΑΝΗ
Melissa Melissa
Mint Μέντα
Oregano Ρίγανη

Parsley Μαϊντανός
Purslane Ανδρακλή
Roquette Roquette
Rosemary Δενδρολίβανο

Sage Φασκόμηλο
Savory Θρούμπι
Tarragon Εστραγκόν
Thyme Θυμάρι

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ ανεφερα ξεκαθαρα οτι η παραπομπη σου ηταν σε χρησιμα λογια πτηνιατρου για τα βοτανα ! περαν τουτου να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ο ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ειχε δει το θεμα πριν σβηστουν οι συνδεσμοι και απλα περιμενε να ηρεμησει η διεγραμμενη αντιπαραθεση μας ,για να σχολιασει (ας με διαψευσει ) .εγω ομως αυτο που εχω ξεκαθαρα να του πω ειναι οτι ενω σε πολλα μπορει να διαφωνουμε (εγω και συ ) ,ξερω πολυ καλα οτι κανει τεραστιο λαθος αν ψαχνει σε σενα τετοιου ειδος ατομο (παπαγαλακι των πετ σοπ ) ,οπως επισης ξερω πολυ καλα οτι δεν υπαρχει (στους γνωστους του διαδικτυου ) πιο αγνος ιδεολογος στο θεμα της πραγματικης εκτροφης της καρδερινας απο σενα .αν με εχει σε αλλα εμπιστοσυνη ,να με εχει και σε αυτα που δημοσια λεω και εχω την ευθυνη των λογων μου .

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες Δημητρη θα φανει στην πορεια.
εμενα παντως αυτο το εντονο ενδιαφερων για τα e-shop και απο τους δυο δεν μου καθετε καλα.
εκτροφη παντως γινόταν, γινεται και θα γινεται και χωρις e-shop με ''εξιδικευμενα προϊοντα''.

----------


## PAIANAS

Αδερφέ έχεις θέμα !!...κοίτα να το λύσεις όμως μόνος σου γιατί χαλιέσαι και δηλητηριάζεσαι χωρίς λόγο ..

----------


## οδυσσέας

σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου. κοιτα και για το δικο σου θεμα...

----------


## joncr

Λοιπόν μολις το εφτιαξα και εγω , και περιμενω το οκ απο σας για να τους το δωσω 
Εβαλα σε 3 κουπες νερο ( τις οποιοες μετα θα αραιωσω με 1 1/2 λιτρο νερο τα Εξης:

Ριγανη
Θρουμπι
θυμαρι
μελισσόχρο
βαλσαμοχορτο
τσουκνιδα
δυοσμο
ταραξακο
καλεντουλα
Δυκταμο
φασκοληλο
χαμομιλι
τσαι βουνου


απο ολα αυτα εβαλα λιγο , 1 εως 1/2 κουταλιας του γλυκου , εκτος της ριγανης και του δυκταμου που εβαλα 1 κουταλια της σουπας κοφτη

θα πιω και γω σιγουρα και αν η γευση του ειναι καλη θα το καθιερωσω μαζι με τα πουλια....

Να τους το δωσω; υπαρχει καποιο συστατικο που δεν κανει;

----------


## jk21

να και ιδανικο το βαλσαμοχορτο σε περιπτωση ελκους στο στομαχι και γενικα στον εσωτερικο βλεννογονο ,η δραστικη του ουσια η υπερικινη (εξου και το επισημο ονομα του ειναι υπερικο ) δημιουργει σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα φωτοευαισθησια .αν τα εχεις σε εσωτερικο χωρο δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα  αν δωσεις τοσο ή καλυτερα το μισο

----------


## joncr

ωραια , σκέφτομαι να κρατησω ενα μερος απο αυτο και να το προσθεσω στο αυγοψωμο που θα φτιαξω αυριο ( σε περιπτωση που το μιγμα θα θελει αραιωση , αντι για νερο) τι λες;

----------


## jk21

εχω ηδη πει 
*Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή*σαφως ναι

----------


## jk21

μηπως και λιγο δενδρολιβανο;
*Τελικά επιτρέπεται το δεντρολίβανο;;;*

----------


## joncr

δεντρολιβανο θα βαλω φρεσκο , καθως και καποια αλλα βοτανα απο τον κηπο μου

----------


## Θοδωρής

Τις ημερες που στην διατροφη των πτηνων μας οπως το ετησιο προγραμα του Δημητρη εκει που ειναι να δωσουμε πολυβιταμινες με αμινοξεα ή βιταμινη Ε με σελινιο μπορουμε μαζι στο νερο να δωσουμε τα διαφορα τσαγακια απο διαφορα βοτανα;
Υπαρχει καποιο βοτανο που δεν πρεπει να το συνδιασουμε (ως τσαι) με τις πολυβιταμινες ή με την βιταμινη Ε με το σελινιο ή με αλλα βοτανα;

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν υπαρχει κανενα κωλλημα ! υπαρχουν βεβαια και μερες που εχω δωσει .ισχυει οτι αναφερω εδω για το ριγανονερο .μπορουμε μαζι με αυτο να βαζουμε και αλλα αντιβακτηριακα βοτανα σαν εκχυμα 

*Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής**χρήση της ως ριγανόνερο (1κουταλιά της σούπας σε 100 mlνερού ,μόλις πάρει βράση ,καπάκωμακαι στράγγισμα μετά 10 λεπτά .Παροχή αντινερού .Αντοχή μια μέρα ) αντί μηλόξυδουγια αντίστοιχο αριθμό ημερών (1 βδομαδατο μήνα ) ή 7ημερη συνεχή χορήγηση στονερό ή μαζί με πολυβιταμινούχα ,όταν σεκάποιον μήνα δεν χορηγούμε μηλόξυδο 
ή ακόμα καλύτερα υπό μορφήριγανέλαιου*

----------


## jk21

μηλοξυδο επισημαινω ποτε με πολυβιταμινες ή βοτανα μαζι !

----------


## Θοδωρής

Αυτο το προγραμα μελλετω αυτη τη στιγμη και προσπαθω να ενταξω σε αυτο και το ¨Τσαι¨ απο διαφορα βοτανα οπως ριγανι, βασιλικο, θυμαρι, φασκομυλο, ταρξακο, χαμομιλι, τσουκνιδα και διαφορα αλλα βοτανα.
Η παρασκευη του θα ειναι : Σε ενα μπρικι νερο βαζω μια κουταλια του γλυκου απο 5-6 διαφορετικα βοτανα το αφηνω στην φωτια και πριν παρει βραση κατεβαζω το μπρικι απο την φωτια και το σκεπαζω και το αφηνω για 10 λεπτα, μετα σουρωνω και ριχνω το νερο σε μια κανατα που εχει μεσα 1 λιτρο νερο και το δινω στα πουλια, θα το φυλαω το πολυ μια ημερα στο ψυγειο αν περισευει.
Θα το δινω σιγουρα τις ημερες που στο προγραμα ειναι η χρηση της αλοης, το μυλοξιδο θα το αφησω ως εχει τις ημερες που το προτινεις απλα θελω το ¨Τσαι¨ αυτο να το δινω ποιο πολλες φορες αλλα οχι τις ημερες που δινω σκετο νερο (να πινουν και λιγο καθαρο νερο μην τους δινω ολο βιταμινες, τσαγια, μυλοξιδο και αλλα).
Αρα απο Γεναρη που το προγραμμα αυξανει σε πολυβιταμινες με αμινοξεα, βιταμινη Ε + σελινιο, ασβεστιο στο νερο δεν υπαρχει θεμα να δινουμε και το ¨Τσαγακι¨ στο νερο μαζι με τα προσθετα.

----------


## jk21

οχι  δεν υπαρχει θεμα με τις πολυβιταμινες .μπορεις να το δινεις αν θελεις αρκει να αλλαζει καθε μερα . απλα οταν εχω στο προγραμμα ριγανονερο ετσι κι αλλιως ,να εχεις αρκετη ριγανη στο μιγμα γιατι ειναι αυτη με τις περισσοτερες αντιβακτηριακες ιδιοτητες . παραλληλα εκεινες τις ημερες η χρηση σκευασματος προπολης μη αλκοολουχας (το τονιζω !!! ρωτατε να σας το πιστοποιησουν με ευθυνης τους οπου σαν δωσουν ... εχω λογο να το λεω  ) ειναι οτι καλυτερο συνδιαστικα

----------


## Θοδωρής

Θα το κοιταξω για την προπολη.
Ριγανη και αλλα βοτανα εχουν τριμενα εξτρα στο αυγοψωμο ετσι κι αλλιως απλος θελω να τους τα δινω και σε τσαγακι μια βδομαδα συνεχομενη ανα μηνα ή πεντε συνεχομενες ημερες.
Το αλλο που με απασχολει αν και ισος ξεφευγουμε λιγο ειναι απο Γεναρη που ξεκινα η προετιμασια της αναπαραγωγης μην δωσω καποιο βοτανο το οποιο να καθηστερει την σεξουαλικη προετιμασια.
Τι θελω να πω με αυτο, αυτο που θελω να πω οτι εχω την εντυπωση πως στα αρσενικα με την αυξηση της ροης του αιματος βοηθα στην σεξουαλικη διαθεση, αν υπαρχει ενα φυτο που ειναι αιμοστατικο πχ τσουκνιδα τι γινετε ? (μπορει και ολα αυτα που λεω να ειναι μπουρδες, σκαψεις κανω)

----------


## jk21

αιμοστατικα δρα αν δημιουργηθει αιμοραγια .αντιθετα η τσουκνιδα ...

http://www.alternativescentral.com/phf11a-nettle.htm

(δες δυο μεταφρασμενα κομματια απο τον πιο πανω συνδεσμο )

εμφανίζει στυπτικές ιδιότητες (λόγω της παρουσίας των ταννινών) προκειμένου να ενισχυθούν οι λειτουργικές ικανότητες του σπληνός, διατηρώντας έτσι καλή παροχή αίματος σε όλες τις αρτηρίες, τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία και τα τριχοειδή αγγεία

ενεργεί σαν ένα κυκλοφορικό διεγερτικό αυξάνοντας το αίμα ρέει σε όλο το κυκλοφορικό σύστημα προκειμένου να ενισχυθεί μεγαλύτερη μεταφορά θρεπτικών συστατικών, την απορρόφηση και τη χρησιμοποίηση, επιταχύνοντας έτσι τις θεραπευτικές διαδικασίες που σχετίζονται με την επισκευή των κατεστραμμένων οποιωνδήποτε αρτηρίες, τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία ή τριχοειδή αγγεία σε όλο το οργανισμό


http://www.livestrong.com/article/28...ved-sex-drive/

*Nettle Root for Sex Drive*

Although stinging nettle and nettle root extract are used in the treatment of men's issues such as prostate health and male-patterned baldness, no evidence supports its use in improving sex drive. Nettle root extract can actually effect a woman's menstrual cycle, which in turn can affect sex drive and issues with fertility. Consult with your physician for other supplements and treatments to address sex drive concerns.




αλλα αν και παλι εχεις προβλημα .... αν εχεις ομως προβλημα ... καποιο βοτανι θα βρουμε και για τα δικα σου  :winky:

----------


## PAIANAS

Δεν θα έχει ...μια χαρά το πάει το πρόγραμμα.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Καταλαβα αλλο δρα αιμοστατικα αλλο μειωνει την ροη του αιματος, ισα ισα που ειναι οκ.
Ρωτω μην μπερδεψω τον συνδιασμο απο τα τα βοτανια  :Icon Rolleyes:  και το ενα του αυξανει την ερωτικη διαθεση και το αλλο την μειωνει

----------


## jk21

δωσε βρωμη και κανναβουρι  που απο αργινινη ειναι σουπερ 


http://www.naturanrg.gr/default.aspx...page=5&arid=23
*Τα οφέλη που αποδίδονται στην ύπαρξη της L-αργινίνης είναι πάρα πολλά: 
*-Αποτελεί πρόδρομο για τη σύνθεση του μονοξειδίου του αζώτου (ΝΟ). 
-Διεγείρει την απελευθέρωση της αυξητικής ορμόνης. 
-Βελτιώνει τη λειτουργία του ανοσοποιητικού. 
-Μειώνει το χρόνο επούλωσης των τραυματισμών (ιδίως των οστών). 
-Επισπεύδει το χρόνο επιδιόρθωσης των κατεστραμμένων ιστών. 
-Μειώνει τον κίνδυνο της καρδιακής νόσου. 
-Αυξάνει τη μυϊκή μάζα. 
-Μειώνει τον λιπώδη ιστό του σώματος. 
-Συμβάλλει στη βελτίωση της ευαισθησίας στην ινσουλίνη. 
-Βοηθά στη μείωση της αρτηριακής πίεσης. 
-Συμβάλλει στην αντιμετώπιση της ανδρικής υπογονιμότητας βελτιώνοντας την παραγωγή και την κινητικότητα του σπέρματος.
-Αυξάνει την κυκλοφορία του αίματος σε όλο το σώμα, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των γεννητικών οργάνων.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/L-Arg...ty-57209.shtml

http://www.aging-no-more.com/nitric-oxide.html


 κοψε το ρουψεν για να λειτουργει καλα το οργανο που καθαριζει το αιμα (συκωτι ) και ο θυρεοειδης ( εχω παραθεσει  πως επιδρα ο σπορος αυτος στο << goiter >> )  και οτι αλλη εξυπναδα σου λενε οι εμπειροι του συλλογου ( εκτος αν σου το δικαιολογησουν με επιστημονικη βαση και οχι μου πε που του ειπανε καποιοι που τους ειπαν καποιοι αλλο ... ) 

και ολα θα πανε καλα

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δεν ανήκω σε καποιον συλογο, ακομα τουλαχιστον.
Το ρουπσεν εχω να το δωσω πανω απο δυο χρονια.
Για το καναβουρι το εχω διαβασει, το ειχες ξανα γραψει, για την βρωμη δεν το ηξερα.

----------


## jk21

α νομιζα γραφτηκες . αν θες να ασχοληθεις σοβαρα με τη ρατσα να γραφτεις ! απλα να ακους τα παντα ,να μελετας και να κρινεις !

η βρωμη  http://www.livestrong.com/article/543373-oats-arginine/
στα 100γρ εχει 
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...d-pasta/5708/2
Αργινίνη 1192 mg


λιγοτερο βεβαια απο το κανναβουρι 

που εχει μακραν πανω απο καθε αλλο σπορο 

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/learn/Hemp_Seed.php


Arginine
3.58


 gr   =  3.580 mg


απλα η βρωμη  ,με 1.5 το κιλο δε λεει να πολυδιαφημιστει  οταν καποιον αλλο σπορο (ονοματα να μην λεμε ... ) απο 30 λ στην χονδρικη για βιοκαυσιμο τον πλασσαρουν με 3  σαν πληρως αναγκαιο  :winky:

----------

